# usermanager install sql error for MySQL 6.0 server.



## johnblue (Apr 17, 2009)

> ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 39: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ')  TYPE=MyISAM' at line 5



The offending line of code is:





> ) TYPE=MyISAM;



Asking google about the error returned:

http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=17501

My question is, does anyone know a work around for it?

Thanks!


----------

